# What is your favorite beer?



## Chaldfont (Aug 29, 2007)

I just brewed a stout last night but my absolute favorite beer is Rogue Mocha Porter. What's your favorite?


----------



## HellHound (Aug 29, 2007)

Right now I drink a lot of "Beau's Lug Tread" because it is brewed by one of my gamers.

Typically I stay away from beer and drink Irish Whiskey. When I do drink beer, I go for cheap-ish ambers.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't know if I have a favorite. Lately I've been drinking Bluepoint Toasted Lager (Long Island microbrewery), Abita (New Orleans) Purple Haze (nice refreshing rasberry flavored beer for summer), Blue Moon w/ a slice of orange, and Hoegaarden w/ a slice of lemon. I really like Stone Brewing Company's (San Diego) Arrogant Bastard, but because of the high alcohol content, well, let's just say I know where they got the name now, so I only have just one of those 

Edit: I can't believe I forgot Kona (Hawaii) Longboard!

I drink heavier brews in the fall and winter, like Guinness or IPAs. 

I love trying new things all the time. In the fall which is just around the corner, there's pumpkin ale, which is a new favorite of mine.


----------



## werk (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd just say a bunch of things no one outside of Wisconsin would understand...so for my favorite, I'll just say, local.

I prefer ales, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...can't stand wheats (except Oberon).
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





http://www.aleasylum.com/
http://www.newglarusbrewing.com/
http://www.lakefrontbrewery.com/


----------



## tzor (Aug 29, 2007)

I like all types of beer ... it all depends on my mood.  I like local beer, I like imported beer, I like beer.  Budweiser ain't beer, it's watered down sake since its biggest ingredient is rice.

Locally I have the Southampton Publik House and recently I've been really fond of the Double White Ale which I tend to order whenever I'm at a Long Island Ducks Baseball Game.  Special occasions calls for a Saison which must be treated with the same solemnity as opening a bottle of champaigne (only without the danger of poking someone in the eye with the exploding cork).


----------



## reanjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I prefer pilsners.  Coors Light, St. Pauli Girl, ...

Also a big fan of Boddington's.


----------



## reanjr (Aug 29, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> In the fall which is just around the corner, there's pumpkin ale, which is a new favorite of mine.




That's an old favorite of mine.  I wonder if I'll be able to find any in San Diego...

San Diego's Stone Brewing Company's got quite a few decent beers, though I'm not a fan of the Arrogant Bastard _except_ for it's alcohol content.


----------



## Awakened (Aug 29, 2007)

Guinness


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

reanjr said:
			
		

> That's an old favorite of mine.  I wonder if I'll be able to find any in San Diego...
> 
> San Diego's Stone Brewing Company's got quite a few decent beers, though I'm not a fan of the Arrogant Bastard _except_ for it's alcohol content.




Smuttynose makes a good Pumpkin ale: http://www.smuttynose.com/

If you have a favorite pub where you are a regular, ask the owner to check into getting pumpkin ale. I go to a pub here in Queens right in my building where they have 25 taps and they are always willing to try something new. 

I really want to get a sweatshirt with the Arrogant Bastard logo. Do they have a store there in San Diego? Didn't see one in their online store.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I'd just say a bunch of things no one outside of Wisconsin would understand...so for my favorite, I'll just say, local.
> 
> I prefer ales,
> 
> ...can't stand wheats (except Oberon)




Oberon is a good wheat beer. 

Hopalicious - so do you like IPAs (India pale ales), which are extra hoppy?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Aug 29, 2007)

*Guinness* for "Available everywhere"

*Dixie Blackened Voodoo* for Microbrew (though I have no idea if they are even making it post-Katrina).


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 29, 2007)

I've been on a Guinness kick lately.  I really like Black & Tans too.

For a "beer & pretzels"/"watching football"/"cooking on the grill" beer, and being a native Roe'dilanda I have to support 'Gansett:

www.narragansettbeer.net

In my gaming group, Joe (Warehouse23 here on EN World) brews some amazing homebrew, including various types of mead, English style ale, a porter with maple syrup (Pancake Porter), and something with rhubarb in it.


----------



## Aeolius (Aug 29, 2007)

Redhook Longhammer IPA, for me (used to be Ballard's Bitter, then just Redhook IPA), though  for a seasonal Redhook's Sunrye with a twist of Key Lime does the trick!


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 29, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I've been on a Guinness kick lately.  I really like Black & Tans too.
> 
> For a "beer & pretzels"/"watching football"/"cooking on the grill" beer, and being a native Roe'dilanda I have to support 'Gansett:
> 
> ...




Wow, that porter sounds good. Think you can get me his recipe?


----------



## Goldmoon (Aug 29, 2007)

Guinness.


----------



## GlassJaw (Aug 29, 2007)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> Wow, that porter sounds good. Think you can get me his recipe?




Not sure - it might be a secret!  

He posts here occasionally so I'll direct him to this thread.


----------



## Warehouse23 (Aug 29, 2007)

Favorite beer: hard to pin down. Favorite style: English bitter. It's what ale was before it got complicated. Bitter also makes a great gaming beer, because it is flavorful enough to stand up to pizza and chips, but is a nice, low-alcohol session beer (perfect for long gaming session). 

That being said, I tend to brew some fairly normal brews (roasted brown ales, Belgian wheats, etc.) and some pretty out there brews (Pancake Porter, Rhu-Brew, and an Alaskan Fireweed blossom ale that's in the carboys right now). I'm away from my brew-log at the moment, so I can't give exact numbers for the Pancake Porter, but the key ingredients were about 1 lb. lactose (the idea was a breakfast beer, after all), oatmeal in the mash (similar to an oatmeal stout) along with dark DME, and priming with 1 cup of maple syrup (I prefer Vermont "B" maple syrup, as it is much more strongly maple-flavored than the typical "A" or "AA" syrups commonly put on waffles).


----------



## Ferret (Aug 29, 2007)

I dislike beer, so I substitute cider. My preference is Scrumpy Jack or Woodpecker.

How does the rhubarb alcohol taste?


----------



## Warehouse23 (Aug 29, 2007)

Rhu-brew is a beer with rhubarb fermented in, so it has all the good qualities of beer (head, fizz, amber color, etc.) with a nice, tart, not-too-beer-like flavor.


----------



## Ferret (Aug 29, 2007)

I'd like to track some down, sounds funky.


----------



## werk (Aug 29, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Oberon is a good wheat beer.
> 
> Hopalicious - so do you like IPAs (India pale ales), which are extra hoppy?




I like a lot, but IPA's are definitely at one end of the ale spectrum...hops taste like you are drinking flowers, and what could be wrong about that?   

At Great Taste of the Midwest (beerfest-Madison) New Holland Brewing taps their really hoppy IPA (Mad Hatter) through a big, clear pipe filled with fresh hops...they call it the hatterizer.  "Tastes like a new penny!"

Ale Asylum's Hopalicious isn't super hoppy, but it is definitely crisp.

White Hawk is another really hoppy IPA, from out west I think...it's a bit heavier, darker.

One that surprised me recently was an American Pale Ale from Rock Bottom Brewing, they called it American Dream.  It was a very English take on American pale ale, very nice.  I looked them up online and they appear to be a national chain, so I don't know if it is available everywhere or at the same quality...but I'm going to look into it 



So...yeah, I like IPAs, just not exclusively.


----------



## kyloss (Aug 29, 2007)

Root-

I love cooking with a decent beer just never got past the taste of the alcohol itself . For cooking its Schienerbock


----------



## occam (Aug 29, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I'd just say a bunch of things no one outside of Wisconsin would understand...so for my favorite, I'll just say, local.
> 
> http://www.newglarusbrewing.com/




Mmm, New Glarus Red... uh, pardon me while I clean up the drool. One of my all-time favorite beers.


----------



## occam (Aug 29, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> In the fall which is just around the corner, there's pumpkin ale, which is a new favorite of mine.




For anyone living near Seattle, Elysian will be hosting a Great Pumpkin Beer Festival in October. Hmm... ah, here's an online source of info. Ten different pumpkin beers (six of their own, four guest taps), and one beer fermented in and tapped from a giant pumpkin!


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 29, 2007)

Warehouse23 said:
			
		

> Favorite beer: hard to pin down. Favorite style: English bitter. It's what ale was before it got complicated. Bitter also makes a great gaming beer, because it is flavorful enough to stand up to pizza and chips, but is a nice, low-alcohol session beer (perfect for long gaming session).
> 
> That being said, I tend to brew some fairly normal brews (roasted brown ales, Belgian wheats, etc.) and some pretty out there brews (Pancake Porter, Rhu-Brew, and an Alaskan Fireweed blossom ale that's in the carboys right now). I'm away from my brew-log at the moment, so I can't give exact numbers for the Pancake Porter, but the key ingredients were about 1 lb. lactose (the idea was a breakfast beer, after all), oatmeal in the mash (similar to an oatmeal stout) along with dark DME, and priming with 1 cup of maple syrup (I prefer Vermont "B" maple syrup, as it is much more strongly maple-flavored than the typical "A" or "AA" syrups commonly put on waffles).




Priming with syrup! That's genius!


----------



## werk (Aug 29, 2007)

occam said:
			
		

> Mmm, New Glarus Red... uh, pardon me while I clean up the drool. One of my all-time favorite beers.




At Great Taste, New Glarus has their Belgian Red Ale on tap!

For a couple hours until they run out anyways.








(It's one of my all-time favorites too, but I didn't want to get called names for loving 'fruity' beer )

New Glarus has a new Blonde that is great!  Best Pilsner East of the Herkimer[sblock]Hometown Blonde 

Embrace a classic! Hometown Blonde is an Old World style pilsner, assertively hopped with four premium hop varieties. Tettnanger, Saaz, Styrian Golding and Strisselpalt varieties all grace this German-style brew with the complex character you enjoy in a classic pilsner. 

Expect to pour an elegant blonde glass of beer, crowned with a rich head of foam that resonates with our chorus of hops. Although delicate in appearance, our Hometown Blonde has a backbone, but of course in Wisconsin that is no surprise. 


Style Pilsner 
Flavor Fun, fruity and satisfying 
Alcohol 4.8% by volume  
Available in 6 packs, cases, 1/2 barrels and 1/4 barrels. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> At Great Taste of the Midwest (beerfest-Madison) New Holland Brewing taps their really hoppy IPA (Mad Hatter) through a big, clear pipe filled with fresh hops...they call it the hatterizer.  "Tastes like a new penny!"




I've seen that but haven't tried it yet. Definitely will next time.


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

occam said:
			
		

> For anyone living near Seattle, Elysian will be hosting a Great Pumpkin Beer Festival in October. Hmm... ah, here's an online source of info. Ten different pumpkin beers (six of their own, four guest taps), and one beer fermented in and tapped from a giant pumpkin!




That sounds awesome! I wish I could go.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Aug 29, 2007)

Guiness, generally, but I like most porters and stouts.  

I really like Caledonian Amber Ale, but I can't get it over here any more.  I also like Negro Modelo in the summer.


----------



## jonathan swift (Aug 29, 2007)

Mostly ales and wheat beers.

Hobgoblin
Blue Moon
Sam Adam's Summer Ale
Raspberry Ale
Newcastle
Bass


----------



## billd91 (Aug 29, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> I like a lot, but IPA's are definitely at one end of the ale spectrum...hops taste like you are drinking flowers, and what could be wrong about that?
> 
> At Great Taste of the Midwest (beerfest-Madison) New Holland Brewing taps their really hoppy IPA (Mad Hatter) through a big, clear pipe filled with fresh hops...they call it the hatterizer.  "Tastes like a new penny!"




I have definitely *got* to find time to go to that next year. I've been very impressed with Ale Asylum as well.

As far as other favorites:
Sam Adams Cherry Wheat
Leinenkuegel's Big Butt Doppelbock
Berghoff Honey Maibock
Gray's Brewery Rathskeller
Capital's Island Wheat
Guinness
Harp
Bass
Newcastle Brown Ale
Stella Artois

OK, I confess. I like a lot of beers.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 29, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I dislike beer, so I substitute cider. My preference is Scrumpy Jack or Woodpecker.
> 
> How does the rhubarb alcohol taste?



Me too! One of the pubs here has Woodpecker on draft. YUM!!!!

The only beers I can really stomach (and that is barely) straight out of the gate are Heineken and Blue Moon. Get a couple other drinks in me first and that list grows


----------



## jaerdaph (Aug 29, 2007)

A question for the cider drinkers (because I love a good hard cider every now and then): Do you like Magners Irish Cider? 

I'm becoming a fan.


----------



## Chaldfont (Aug 29, 2007)

Check this out.


----------



## nerfherder (Aug 29, 2007)

My favourites are 80 shilling, Mordue's Workie Ticket and Arran Sunset .


----------



## Wombat (Aug 30, 2007)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> I really want to get a sweatshirt with the Arrogant Bastard logo. Do they have a store there in San Diego? Didn't see one in their online store.




Another fan of Stone, I see!  

Ruiniation IPA from them is also excellent.

And I have a local's love for Anchor Steam and Red Tail Ale.


----------



## occam (Aug 30, 2007)

I couldn't make a definitive list of my favorites, but some that come to mind are:


The original Celis White and Celis Dubbel (no longer around)
Diamond Knot IPA
Full Sail Black Gold Imperial Stout
New Glarus Red
North Coast Old Rasputin and Pranqster
Bitter End Espresso Stout (no longer around)

OK, I better stop there, or I'll keep thinking of more barleywines, imperial stouts, IPAs.... And those are just the domestics; don't get me started on Belgium!


----------



## megamania (Aug 30, 2007)

Not a big beer drinker even before becoming diabetic but in the summer I enjoy placing a glass six pack of Coors light in the river and collecting it later to drink.    Very cold and refreshing after a day of kayaking, tubing or swimming.


----------



## IamTheTest (Sep 4, 2007)

cold.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 4, 2007)

Another vote for Guinness.

When I first started drinking beer, 25 years ago, pretty much the only way you could get Guinness in the U.S. was in the old bottles.  I tried it, and thought it was nasty.

12 years ago, we went on a trip to Ireland with some friends.  I was still in the "Guinness = nasty" mindset, and was drinking Harp.  One night, in a pub in Kilkenny, two eighteen-year-old local girls were giving me grief for not drinking Guinness.  So, I had one, off the tap.  It was an epiphany.  This was NOT the lousy beer I'd had out of a bottle in 1983!

At roughly that same time, Guinness introduced the "widget", the little doohickey in the can or bottle that lets the beer carbonate when you open it, replicating the tap experience.  And, that's dang good, too.  Between that, and being able to find Guinness on tap in more and more bars in the U.S., it's become my favorite.

On that same trip to Ireland, I also discovered Smithwick's, which is an Irish red ale.  We fell in love with it, but, at that time, it was nearly impossible to find in the U.S. (they did export it to Canada, and we had a Canadian friend who would bootleg some for us).  But, a few years ago, Diageo (who imports Guinness to the U.S.) started marketing Smithwick's here, too.  Yay!

On megamania's beer-and-diabetes note: I, too, have had to really cut back on the beer (which I was doing anyway; now I've got an even better reason).  I've been told that one of the cardinal sins for someone on my meds is to drink on an empty stomach; allegedly, the meds work *really well* with alcohol, and can make you hypoglycemic.  But, my doctor says a beer or a glass of wine with a meal is no problem for me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## buzzard (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm quite fond of ESBs. My favorite used to be Stoudt's Scarlet Lady ESB. However since I've moved out west I can't get it anymore. Fuller's ESB isn't bad, and Red Hook ESB is reasonably good. I bought a kegerator a couple of months back, which rather restricts my beer selection though. Currently it is serving up a 1/4 barrel of Fat Tire. 

buzzard


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 4, 2007)

buzzard said:
			
		

> I'm quite fond of ESBs. My favorite used to be Stoudt's Scarlet Lady ESB. However since I've moved out west I can't get it anymore. Fuller's ESB isn't bad, and Red Hook ESB is reasonably good. I bought a kegerator a couple of months back, which rather restricts my beer selection though. Currently it is serving up a 1/4 barrel of Fat Tire.
> 
> buzzard




Ooooh Fat Tire. We can't get it here in Indy. Anytime anyone I know goes west, I have them pick up several cases for me.

All my attempts at cloning this beer have failed.


----------



## nerfherder (Sep 4, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



I prefer original Budweiser:


----------



## werk (Sep 4, 2007)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> Ooooh Fat Tire. We can't get it here in Indy. Anytime anyone I know goes west, I have them pick up several cases for me.
> 
> All my attempts at cloning this beer have failed.




Fat Tire saved my life when I lived in Texas!  Their (New Belgium's) pilsner is good too, Blue Paddle.  I have a friend that loves their Abby Ale, but it tastes like soap to me.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 5, 2007)

Guinness extra stout

I'll drink anything beer thicker and darker than that though.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 5, 2007)

reanjr said:
			
		

> I prefer pilsners.  Coors Light, St. Pauli Girl, ...
> 
> Also a big fan of Boddington's.



You have had your beer license revoked!  Hang your head in shame.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 5, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

>



You sir, have had your beer license revoked... (And keep in mind I'm from the St Louis Area originally, love my Cardinals; hate that quick brewed swill they call beer...)


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 5, 2007)

When I was young and stupid, I did the American beer thing.  It was cheap and everyone else said it was good, so I had no clue...then I got assigned to Germany...

Hello taste, goodbye American brewed horse-whiz.  Since then I have to put Guinness (two 'n' s BTW) at the top of my list, but all the Guinness/Bass imports are high up (Guinness, Harp, Smithwick's, Bass)  Also, micro-brews are usually much better than mass produced.  Local breweries are always a good place to score a good beer (usually).  The Ram in Indy is legendary during GenCon; out here in the Baltimore area DuClaw's is the place to go.  But almost every city of size (or any one near a college) has some sort of passable beer in their array of alcohol.  

BTW, Budweiser and the other American beers are illegal in Germany - why, because they don't the Beer Purity laws.  They are usually made from non-approved grains (such as rice) or aged in an improper manner (such as blowing through a beechwood tube for 5 seconds and calling it 'aged').  Harp is a good example that a well crafted beer doesn't have to be heavy, Sam Adams is another good, more easily accessible, example.  So whatever your taste in beer might be, don't settle for mass-produced, in the end you really get what you pay for.


----------



## Harmon (Sep 5, 2007)

Root


Even when I was a drinker I wasn't a fan of the beer.  I liked the hard stuff.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 5, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> You sir, have had your beer license revoked... (And keep in mind I'm from the St Louis Area originally, love my Cardinals; hate that quick brewed swill they call beer...)



<swipes it back>

That is really the only beer I drink. I much rather prefer malts.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 5, 2007)

Could anyone suggest a good beer to start with? I don't like the taste of most beers I've tasted, and I'm not sure if there's one for my palette?


----------



## werk (Sep 5, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Could anyone suggest a good beer to start with? I don't like the taste of most beers I've tasted, and I'm not sure if there's one for my palette?




What do you not like about the taste?

Too yeasty or fermenty tasting?  Too bitter or strong tasting?  The aftertaste?

Initially I didn't like beer either, but in college it was cheaper to get a picher of beer (split 3 ways) and eat happy hour bar than to buy a real supper...so I adapted. 

It wasn't until I moved to Madison that I was introduced to 'craft beer' and really began to _like_ it.  Doesn't hurt that it was also during the big micro-brew revolution in the USA...which I think is still going on?

I'm going Thursday after work to check out another brewery that just opened here.  Gotta love that!


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 5, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Another fan of Stone, I see!
> 
> Ruiniation IPA from them is also excellent.




My local pub got this in yesterday so I gave it a try. Very nice flavor!

Any other Stone beers you can recommend?


----------



## jaerdaph (Sep 5, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Could anyone suggest a good beer to start with? I don't like the taste of most beers I've tasted, and I'm not sure if there's one for my palette?




Hmmm. I would recommend that you try something Belgian, like one of the abbey ales (like Chimay or Leffe Blonde), or one of the witbiers (wheat beers) like Hoegaarden (which is very light and served with a wedge of orange or lemon). Many of the abbey ales (or Trappist ales) have been brewed for centuries and have a wonderful blend of flavors (citrus, nutty, a hint of spice). 

Ommegang is a Belgian-style brewery in Cooperstown, NY (home of the Baseball Hall of Fame) that is brewing some nice stuff.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm not really a fan of beer.  I have tried to drink it on a number of occasions (especially during my poorer, late-teen, university years) but I just don't like the taste of it.  I cop a constant good natured ribbing about it from my Dad, father-in-law and my brothers-in-law.

Kilkenny is about the only beer that I have tried that tasted half decent.  It tasted a lot less bitter than normal beer.  It had a bit of a creamy taste to it as well.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## ssampier (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Guinness, especially straight from the tap. I enjoy Heineken as well. I don't mind Rolling Rock. I can even stand MGD once in awhile.

Some of the local Utah breweries are pretty good. I like Squatters, especially Provo Girl. First Amendment from Wasatch is good, too.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Sep 6, 2007)

Totally off-topic, but I love your Spider-Pig sig line ssampier.  I've been driving my wife nuts singing that ever since I saw the movie a few weeks ago!  Every now I'll start singing it.  A couple of hours later she'll yell at me from another room in the house because she's still got the song stuck in her head.     

I was even so sad as to look up the words online, just so I was singing it right.     

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't believe no one has brought up my old stand by yet - Pabst Blue Ribbon.  I really like to experiment with different beers, but if you ever want the good, light, American, watered down style beer, PBR is the best you can get.

Of beers that I've tried recently, London Porter was pretty good.  Nice and dark with plenty of flavor, but doesn't sit in your stomach like a loaf of bread the way Guinness does.


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 6, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Could anyone suggest a good beer to start with? I don't like the taste of most beers I've tasted, and I'm not sure if there's one for my palette?




This is what you do. Go to a local brewpub and buy their sampler. They are usually very inexpensive because they want to show off their beers and get you to order some. Many times if the place isn't that busy and you strike up a conversation with the bartender, they will give you free tastings. This way you get to try a lot of different styles and see what you like.

Some high-end liquor stores will also have beer tastings. You might also find a place that will cut you a deal on a mix-n-match six packs or you can get those brewery sampler cases that have a bunch of different brews in a twelve pack.

It's just like wine or any other consumable: don't expect to like it all and don't let anyone else tell you what's good and what's bad.

But seriously, support your local brewpub. We need more craft-brewers!


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 6, 2007)

Deset Gled said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has brought up my old stand by yet - Pabst Blue Ribbon.  I really like to experiment with different beers, but if you ever want the good, light, American, watered down style beer, PBR is the best you can get.
> 
> Of beers that I've tried recently, London Porter was pretty good.  Nice and dark with plenty of flavor, but doesn't sit in your stomach like a loaf of bread the way Guinness does.




You're in Waukegon? I'm trying to remember the name of this brewpub in Libertyville that I went to when I interned at Abbott. It was great. They had this wonderful Dopplebock called Scapegoat. That's not too far from you, isn't it?

I think it was Mickey Finns.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 8, 2007)

*Got any of that beer that has candy floating in it? You know, Skittlebrau?*



			
				Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> Totally off-topic, but I love your Spider-Pig sig line ssampier.  I've been driving my wife nuts singing that ever since I saw the movie a few weeks ago!  Every now I'll start singing it.  A couple of hours later she'll yell at me from another room in the house because she's still got the song stuck in her head.
> 
> I was even so sad as to look up the words online, just so I was singing it right.
> 
> Olaf the Stout




[off-topic]

Lookout!

It's spider-pig.

At least your wife sings along (even if it is subconscious).

[/off-topic]


----------



## Thunderfoot (Sep 8, 2007)

Ferret said:
			
		

> Could anyone suggest a good beer to start with? I don't like the taste of most beers I've tasted, and I'm not sure if there's one for my palette?



Some good suggestions for you so far Ferret...

Things to consider: 
Taste (you wouldn't believe how many people drink beer just because and can't really stand it)
Light, Heavy, Hoppy, Nutty, Woody, Fruity... all of these describe the various tastes of beers around the world.  If you are looking for something smooth but not bitter Wheat beers (whits, weizens (not heffeweitzen) and various other names) are probably your speed.
Another alternative would be to go Australian, tastes like a beer should, but cold brewed so there is less aftertaste, usually have a nutty flavor, but not always.
If you want something robust, go for the bochs, dubbleboch (double bochs), stouts and heavy malts such as Guinness.  These beers have no lack of flavor but can be bitter to the 'untrained' (don't mean that to sound snooty even though it does) pallet.  
Another possibility is ale, usually crisp tasting but little in the way of aftertaste (usually).  Blondes and IPAs also fall into this category, with each having variations on the theme.

The other route is the 'training beers' of Europe, or flavored beers.  In Germany especially they will mix beer with anything, Cola (steeped with a shot of Cognac) or a 50/50 mix with lemonade (good stuff).  In the States there have been a lot of microbrews that use non-standard ingredients like cherry, pumpkin, apple and such to hide the bitterness of an otherwise normal pilsner or pump up a wheat brew.

Finally, there is hard cider and lemonade, not really beer per se, but no less tasty.  If you find you cannot stomach the taste of hops (and there are quite a few folks that can't) this might be your best route to pints of refreshment.  Fruity taste without umbrellas or your best mates telling you you're drinking fru-fru 'girly' drinks (cocktails).

Hope this helps.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Sep 9, 2007)

'Beer' is often an acquired taste, and because it tastes like a real drink i think a respect for it is gained. Horrendous alcohol culture here in the UK and its mostly down to a 'fizzy, sugary drink with 5% of random alcohol added' so it tastes like 'pop' (I guess you over the pond call it 'soda').

On the cider front, which is what i drink, current resurgence of it in the UK. Both a new breed of 'fizzy' stuff like magners, sirrus, bulmers, etc, which actually mostly taste pretty good as well as more traditional 'flat' scrumpies. I go to a few beer festivals a year and the range is expanding

Tried to acquire a taste for more heavier beers like porters and such but never quite got there. do like some IPA's (and coors a bit but dont tell anyone....its my light beer of choice)

Never been to the USA, but to Canada a few times. Did rather like Rikards Red, though everyone i was wth drank 'grasshopper' whcih had bits of citrus fruit floating in it!!

John

not being snobby*, but to the guy who drinks 'boddingtons'....oh dear!!

*ok, maybe i am.


----------



## JRR_Talking (Sep 9, 2007)

ssampier said:
			
		

> Lookout!
> 
> It's spider-pig.
> 
> At least your wife sings along (even if it is subconscious).




currently my ring tone of choice!!


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 10, 2007)

I went to a friend's birthday party this weekend. It was a big beer tasting party. Every person had to bring a six-pack of microbrew (as the invitation put it: "no budmilloors allowed"). I must have tried two-dozen beers.

I think I tried most of Founders' (from Grand Rapids, MI) brews. Stone and Rogue were also well represented. Stone's Oaked Arrogant Bastard we nice, but I don't think it was good enough to justify its cost. I was also happy that my Ghost of 30 homebrew recipe stood up well in the American amber/brown category. I finished the night with a wonderful raspberry lambic that would go great with cheesecake.


----------



## Eolin (Sep 10, 2007)

Lately, Haufbrau munchen. Last was a case of the hefe weizen. Damn good.

I'm in PA, and we've got weird beer laws -- either by the case at a "beer distributor" which supplies the bars, or up to 2 six packs from a bar, at bar prices.


----------



## Jesus_marley (Sep 11, 2007)

MMMmmm Beer.

I would have to say my current favourites include:

St. Ambroise Oatmeal Stout. Thick, dark, basically liquid bread.

Maudite (Unibroue Breweries in Quebec) fermented in the bottle so it will actually age like wine. Alcohol content is high (8-10%). very good.

Granville Island Breweries (Vancouver) makes some really nice beers as well. I am currently working on a sampler case which includes an IPA, Lager, Honey Lager, and Maple Cream ale.


----------



## werk (Sep 11, 2007)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> II think I tried most of Founders' (from Grand Rapids, MI) brews. ...I finished the night with a wonderful raspberry lambic that would go great with cheesecake.




Founders has a raspberry called Blushing Monk...it's just incredible.  Someone told me it's very expensive to make and that supply is really limited, but if you like raspberry brews at all it's high on my list.  It isn't on their website except for in 'now on tap' so it may not be bottled/distributed.

OH MAN!


----------



## Chaldfont (Sep 11, 2007)

Eolin said:
			
		

> Lately, Haufbrau munchen. Last was a case of the hefe weizen. Damn good.
> 
> I'm in PA, and we've got weird beer laws -- either by the case at a "beer distributor" which supplies the bars, or up to 2 six packs from a bar, at bar prices.




Just last week a co-worker who used to live in PA was telling me the same thing. Absolute hell for a beer geek! He said that his buddies would have beer tasting parties all the time since you have to buy beer by the case. That really sucks.

You know, those laws were originally started back in the temperance league days (or sometimes even earlier). Now the liquor industry lobbies to keep those strange laws on the books. Here in Indiana, you can't by alcohol from grocery stores or liquor stores on Sunday. But you sure as heck can drive yourself down to a bar and get hammered... AND THEN DRIVE HOME! Makes a lot of sense, doesn't it?

It really kills you when you are cooking a nice meal for company and realize you are out of rice wine vinegar, or marsala or some such alcohol-containing ingredient and you can't just go out and pick it up because it's Sunday.


----------



## James Heard (Sep 11, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Dixie Blackened Voodoo* for Microbrew (though I have no idea if they are even making it post-Katrina).



QFT. It's the best dark beer in America, and I don't know if they've resumed production either. I don't like Guinness though, it's gone from "interesting" to "just another crap dark beer" for some reason - it might be just my local distributors though.

For stuff I can find all the time I often settle for Michelob, because it's got a pleasant, not-to-heavy fizz for an American domestic. I'm also fond of one the other Louisiana breweries - Abita. Abita's got their Amber and Wheat beers that are pretty smooth, and their more exotic specialty beverages are ok on occasion even though in general I avoid those sorts of things. I can't stand anything from Pete's Brewing Company, for instance - it's like awful soda pop with a bad beer poured in.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 12, 2007)

Chaldfont said:
			
		

> Just last week a co-worker who used to live in PA was telling me the same thing. Absolute hell for a beer geek! He said that his buddies would have beer tasting parties all the time since you have to buy beer by the case. That really sucks.
> 
> You know, those laws were originally started back in the temperance league days (or sometimes even earlier). Now the liquor industry lobbies to keep those strange laws on the books. Here in Indiana, you can't by alcohol from grocery stores or liquor stores on Sunday. But you sure as heck can drive yourself down to a bar and get hammered... AND THEN DRIVE HOME! Makes a lot of sense, doesn't it?
> ...




And I thought Utah had weird liquor laws.


----------

